

Aria2 - awesome command line downloader  - kamikaza
http://blog.mitemitreski.com/2012/01/aria2-awesome-command-line-download.html

======
xxqs
you actually forgot the most important mode that aria2 supports: the daemon
mode with RPC interface, and aria2 can add new jobs to that daemon.

thanks anyway, I was looking for such utility since awhile.

~~~
xxqs
also a web interface for controlling your downloads:
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/aria2web/>

~~~
kamikaza
I was not aware of this, it looks promising

~~~
xxqs
I found it out within 5 minutes after reading your post :)

